# New XP System



## Morrus (Sep 27, 2014)

The new XP system works much like the old one, but it's a little more visible and comes with handy charts to help you find awesome content.  You can give XP by clicking the button at the bottom of each post.

The upgrade also adds another feature I have not implemented, but thought it worth mentioning.  It can have multiple buttons (and values tracked).  So alongside XP, it could have a "laugh" button.  You XP for useful stuff, you laugh for funny stuff.  The handy charts then have separate charts for the funniest and the most useful content on the board. There's no limit to the number of things you can have, though I struggle to think of a viable third.

Anyhow.  Just a PSA!


----------



## Leatherhead (Sep 29, 2014)

Could you move the "report this post" button to be inline with these buttons? It would be handy to have them all in the same place.


----------



## Alzrius (Sep 29, 2014)

I find the phrase "laughed at this post" to be rather hurtful and off-putting, since it suggests that the person is laughing _at_ you. Please change it to the more friendly "laughed _with_ this post" instead.


----------



## Morrus (Sep 29, 2014)

Leatherhead said:


> Could you move the "report this post" button to be inline with these buttons? It would be handy to have them all in the same place.




Hmm. Not sure.  It all uses weird AJAX code I don't understand.


----------



## diaglo (Sep 29, 2014)

Alzrius said:


> I find the phrase "laughed at this post" to be rather hurtful and off-putting, since it suggests that the person is laughing _at_ you. Please change it to the more friendly "laughed _with_ this post" instead.




since you rode to Gen Con with me one year i am sure you know what i meant when i clicked the button.


----------



## Alzrius (Sep 30, 2014)

diaglo said:


> since you rode to Gen Con with me one year i am sure you know what i meant when i clicked the button.




I think I have a pretty good idea.


----------



## GMMichael (Sep 30, 2014)

Cool system, actually.  I added a laugh just so that viewers could see an example on the OP.


----------



## Nellisir (Sep 30, 2014)

I really like this "EZ XP" system, but really miss the ability to add comments to XP.


----------



## dd.stevenson (Sep 30, 2014)

Morrus said:


> The new XP system works much like the old one, but it's a little more visible and comes with handy charts to help you find awesome content.  You can give XP by clicking the button at the bottom of each post.
> 
> The upgrade also adds another feature I have not implemented, but thought it worth mentioning.  It can have multiple buttons (and values tracked).  So alongside XP, it could have a "laugh" button.  You XP for useful stuff, you laugh for funny stuff.  The handy charts then have separate charts for the funniest and the most useful content on the board. There's no limit to the number of things you can have, though I struggle to think of a viable third.



Does a laugh grant xp as well? Can a person's rank go up because their post got laughed at?


----------



## diaglo (Sep 30, 2014)

Morrus said:


> The new XP system works much like the old one, but it's a little more visible and comes with handy charts to help you find awesome content.  You can give XP by clicking the button at the bottom of each post.
> 
> The upgrade also adds another feature I have not implemented, but thought it worth mentioning.  It can have multiple buttons (and values tracked).  So alongside XP, it could have a "laugh" button.  You XP for useful stuff, you laugh for funny stuff.  The handy charts then have separate charts for the funniest and the most useful content on the board. There's no limit to the number of things you can have, though I struggle to think of a viable third.
> 
> Anyhow.  Just a PSA!




i gave Xp for a mod decision i agreed with. um... was that possible before? if so... now it shows that i did.


----------



## Neonchameleon (Oct 1, 2014)

Just saying I like the new system and that it now emails you


----------



## Deset Gled (Oct 8, 2014)

Since the update, I can't seem to find any place that lists how much XP I actually have.  It looks like I still have levels, but no count.


----------



## Rabulias (Oct 10, 2014)

Click on the *Settings* link in the upper right corner. In the middle of the screen should be a list of your recently-received XP, and just above it should be a line that says "Latest Experience Points Received (XXX point(s) total)."


----------



## delericho (Dec 11, 2014)

The new XP system doesn't appear to apply any limits to how often you can give XP to the same poster. Is this intentional?

Also, any plans to move the levels over to the new 5e experience progression?


----------



## TarionzCousin (Dec 18, 2014)

Rabulias said:


> Click on the *Settings* link in the upper right corner. In the middle of the screen should be a list of your recently-received XP, and just above it should be a line that says "Latest Experience Points Received (XXX point(s) total)."



This appears--on my page, at least--to list the old XP system.


----------



## Rabulias (Dec 18, 2014)

TarionzCousin said:


> This appears--on my page, at least--to list the old XP system.




It lists the old XP system's comments, but I believe that the XP total is accurate. I will give you XP to see...


----------



## delericho (Dec 18, 2014)

TarionzCousin said:


> This appears--on my page, at least--to list the old XP system.




On the black bar at the top, on the right hand side there's an option "XP Statistics". That will take you to a table showing who have gained (and given) XP under the new system.

And it does appear that the count is for the new system only - it appears that our XP totals (and thus levels) under the old system are now frozen.


----------



## TarionzCousin (Dec 18, 2014)

dd.stevenson said:


> Does a laugh grant xp as well? Can a person's rank go up because their post got laughed at?



I don't think this has been answered. [MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION]


----------



## DMZ2112 (Dec 18, 2014)

I don't even know if something like this is possible, but could thread starters be given the capability to ignore the 300-second wait time between XP clicks within their threads?  Sometimes you really want to reward multiple people for responding to your question or just generally adding to the discussion you started, and that delay means you're sitting there for some time in order to do it.

I understand the need for the delay, I just wish it was a little less broadly required.



delericho said:


> The new XP system doesn't appear to apply any limits to how often you can give XP to the same poster. Is this intentional?




I hope so.



TarionzCousin said:


> I don't think this has been answered. [MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION]




Laughs definitely grant XP -- I've leveled up on a laugh.


----------



## dd.stevenson (Dec 18, 2014)

DMZ2112 said:


> Laughs definitely grant XP -- I've leveled up on a laugh.




Yeah, since asking the question, I have as well.


----------

